# indésirables



## poussvite (22 Décembre 2012)

bonjour,je n'ai plus de courrier dans mon dossier "indésirables", alors que via mail sur le mac, ce dossier en comporte une bonne dizaines!
pourquoi ces nouveaux indésirables ne sont ils pas visibles sur l'iPad?
en attendant,joyeux Noël à toutes et tous.


----------

